# Bought a new house



## Chris (Dec 19, 2014)

Finally going to have a chance to live my dream of owning a home that has a bit of property. I'm in escrow on a 2200 SF home sitting on almost five acres. It's not exactly my style but the views sold me and it has a huge blank slate to make it my own. I plan on a big addition and a few other things that I will need a lot of help with. Here is a couple pictures of it now. Don't ask about that blue glazed tile roof we have a love hate relationship already.

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1418967585.849314.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1418967610.145294.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1418967625.365224.jpg


And a crappy pic of the view.

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1418967668.243410.jpg


----------



## frodo (Dec 19, 2014)

I am proud for you.  is the acres, wooded,grass,rock, ?  

first thing I would do if I were you in California.   sink a deep well.  

ya'll water situation is getting bad,   house looks good,  roof gotta go!!!!!

go with a  metal roof.  http://www.bestbuymetals.com/metal-...oofing&utm_campaign=Metal+Roofing+Broad+Match


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 19, 2014)

Congratulations Chris!


----------



## inspectorD (Dec 19, 2014)

Looks like a good start,and a lovely sunset view. My question is, whats with all the fences and walls out there..you have wild animal issues?..or are you starting a koolaid compound?..:rofl:


----------



## Chris (Dec 19, 2014)

There is some critters but not much. I don't know why so many fences. Everyone has them. I guess we don't trust our neighbors around here.


----------



## havasu (Dec 19, 2014)

Damn, I'm loving the garages. I'm sure the local Buddhist Temple will take those roof tiles off your hands. That looks like a real great find.


----------



## slownsteady (Dec 20, 2014)

Looks good! Don't forget to bring the tiki bar with you.  :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Chris (Dec 20, 2014)

I have plans for a nicer outdoor kitchen.


----------



## glock26USMC (Dec 20, 2014)

Chris said:


> Finally going to have a chance to live my dream of owning a home that has a bit of property. I'm in escrow on a 2200 SF home sitting on almost five acres. It's not exactly my style but the views sold me and it has a huge blank slate to make it my own. I plan on a big addition and a few other things that I will need a lot of help with. Here is a couple pictures of it now. Don't ask about that blue glazed tile roof we have a love hate relationship already.
> 
> View attachment 7805
> 
> ...



Congrats Chris, very nice


----------



## frodo (Dec 20, 2014)

outdoor kitchen ?  HELL YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

smoker, oven, cook top, fryer, fridge, wine cooler, bar 
fire pit,  grill gas and charcoal  stereo surround sound,   big screen for game day

100yard shooting lane.


----------



## Chris (Dec 20, 2014)

Pretty much all that except the shooting lane. Around here they kinda frown on that.


----------



## frodo (Dec 20, 2014)

oh yeah,  I keep forgetting you live in commiefornia.


----------



## Chris (Dec 20, 2014)

I do and it gets difficult at times. The good part is that I am wearing shorts and sandals today.


----------



## havasu (Dec 20, 2014)

Chris said:


> I do and it gets difficult at times. The good part is that I am wearing shorts and sandals today.



Me as well.


----------



## frodo (Dec 20, 2014)

ow!!!...that hurt.   its cold here,  and rainy.    sitting under a palm tree with a toddy would be MOST enjoyable right now!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 20, 2014)

48 and sunny, just washed both the Jeeps, may wash the truck.... Maybe later.


----------



## Chris (Dec 20, 2014)

I started one of my jeeps for the first time in months. I probably should have covered it before the 4" of rain we had.


----------



## frodo (Dec 20, 2014)

for your house,   a wreath of Franklin


----------



## frodo (Dec 28, 2014)

buddy of mine told this to me.  i figured you might have a back hoe ram in your  pile of stuff to keep

he busted a 2'x2' hole in his garage floor.  dug down  poured a pad  tied into slab

sunk a old hydraulic ram from a hoe in the hole.  ran copper tubing to his compressor


----------



## frodo (Jan 1, 2015)

4 mo days and its yours


----------



## Chris (Jan 1, 2015)

Jan 15th is close. Can't wait!


----------



## Chris (Jan 7, 2015)

Moving in next week!


----------



## frodo (Jan 8, 2015)

your excited now.   wait till your wife srarts thinking about how the colors do match the furniture.

then,  your next post wil be from the paint department at blowes''

then,  the color of the outside doesnt match the color o the inside.

fence color doesnt match the house.

damn dog is the wrong color

kids gotta have their hair died

then,  she notices the counter tops,  ..........



Happy for ya!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chris (Jan 25, 2015)

Owning five acres is going to take twenty pounds off me.


----------



## Chris (Jul 22, 2015)

So I have my plans in process for a room addition. Plan is to add about 2200 SF another deep two car garage and basement for my space and a few other things.

I need some help deciding which one to get?

http://www.vaultprousa.com/vault-doors.html


----------



## bud16415 (Jul 22, 2015)

Chris said:


> So I have my plans in process for a room addition. Plan is to add about 2200 SF another deep two car garage and basement for my space and a few other things.
> 
> I need some help deciding which one to get?
> 
> http://www.vaultprousa.com/vault-doors.html


 

They put doors like that in here to protect upper level management after 9/11 the rest of the wall into the area is steel studs and drywall.


----------



## Chris (Jul 22, 2015)

thats funny. My walls and ceiling are going to be 8" thick concrete and steel. Nothing that will stop the determined but the average joe will have issues.


----------



## havasu (Jul 22, 2015)

Chris said:


> thats funny. My walls and ceiling are going to be 8" thick concrete and steel. Nothing that will stop the determined but the average joe will have issues.


You sure are doing alot just to keep me from your beer!:beer:


----------



## Chris (Jul 22, 2015)

I am, I feel kinda silly spending three grand on a door to protect 500 bucks worth of crap. I am really building this house to make me as much return as possible when I go to sell. I can ask a premium if it has all the "Cool" stuff guys want.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 22, 2015)

Chris said:


> I can ask a premium if it has all the "Cool" stuff guys want.



Oh, so you're putting in a Stripper Pole?


----------



## slownsteady (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm sure it's going in the vault.


----------



## Chris (Jul 22, 2015)

Who said anything about a vault? Thats where I am going to lock up my daughters until they are 30.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 22, 2015)

Chris said:


> I am going to lock up my daughters until they are 30.



Good luck with that...


----------



## nealtw (Jul 23, 2015)

Chris said:


> I am, I feel kinda silly spending three grand on a door to protect 500 bucks worth of crap. I am really building this house to make me as much return as possible when I go to sell. I can ask a premium if it has all the "Cool" stuff guys want.



So you are building a man cave, just for re-sale value.


----------



## Chris (Jul 23, 2015)

Yup, just for resale. Ask my wife, she will tell you the same.


----------

